# Complete Reformat of Hard Drive



## lonjim2 (May 19, 2001)

My desktop has been infected with a boot virus. I have tried many times to reformat my hard drive and all of them have failed. My system's built in virus scanner only alerts me of the virus when I add my other OS (Linux-Mandrake 7.0). It is very important that my hard drive is completley clean because I plan on networking it with my laptop.


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 1999)

Boot with a MS-DOS floppy and delete the parititions using FDISK. Then recreate your partitions and format them use: FORMAT C: /U

If you want the hard drive MS-DOS bootable use: SYS C:

[Edited by Dan O on 05-24-2001 at 08:04 PM]


----------



## davidgsmith (May 9, 2001)

Hello,
If you have a boot virus. Boot the computer with a known virus free boot disk for the version of DOS you are running. At the a:\ type: FDISK /MBR then press [enter]
It will seem nothing has happened. Turn computer off and restart it.
Good Luck,
Dave


----------

